# Planted



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Tell me what you think, I plan on housing female bettas in this 55.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

not bad,,but you might need more plants of you well run into a alge problem .


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Very pleasing to the eye. Is that gravel, and what lighting is that?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

cool! female bettas will be happy in there. you have a ton of fitration.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

cueball said:


> cool! female bettas will be happy in there. you have a ton of fitration.


That's what I'm thinking, but the lady keeps on bojangling on me with the bettas. =[


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

If 50/50 lights aren't good for fw plants, what kind of lighting is good?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

for plants a good light is between 6700k and 10000k (k=kelvin ~ or color)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ahem, ahem..
(5000k to 10000k)


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

That's wassup. I'm planning on buying a 48" 4x65W Coralife FRESHWATER Aqualight totaling 260 watts for my 55gallon which breaks down to about 4.7 watts per gallon which, I believe, is more than enough light. The bulbs are 6700k I believe. Once I get this light, I'll be stocking the tank full of plants of basically whatever I can get my hands on, get a co2 system going on in there, and use the tank to house some bettas as well as a kind of "regenerative source" of plants for the rest of my tanks as planted ones are definitely more beautiful than ones without plants. I think I'll start with swords as they seem pretty easy to take care of.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

that is a whole lot of light over a 55 man. 
You are going to have to dose lots of iron, nitrate and phosphate
oh and micros and potassium to keep up with that light
Plus 30ppm co2

Lots of plants to start would be your best bet


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice work


----------

